# diff mass air flow sensor



## WhiteHawk04 (Apr 25, 2004)

ok i'm haing problems with my z31 turbo and we have narrowed it down to the mass air flow sensor is there a difference in the turbo and none turbo mass air flow sensor????


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yes.. turbo will be different than NA..


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

What is the build date on the car? They show 3 different part#'s for it. I may have a used one layin around.


----------

